# Sound-Kabel zwischen Mainboard und Grafikkarte?



## Kebap23 (2. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte meinen TV per HDMI an den PC anschließen. Bild sehe ich da auch, nur der Ton fehlt noch. Jetzt habe ich herausgefunden, dass meine Grafikkarte Geforce 9600 GT wohl zu alt ist, und noch keinen Sound mitliefert, bzw. dazu ein spezielles Kabel zwischen Mainboard und Grafikkarte benötigt wird. Das habe ich nicht verbaut. 

Jetzt versuche ich es online zu bestellen, aber finde es nirgendwo! Ich kenne nicht mal den genauen Namen. Ich vermute und las mehrfach "S/PDIF", aber wenn ich danach suche, finde ich nur externe optische Kabel mit rundem Stecker. Ich brauche aber ja ein internes Kabel mit den Polen nebeneinander. 

Kann mir bitte irgendwer so ein Kabel verlinken? Am besten direkt kaufbereit online? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die nicht mehr verkauft werden... 

Danke!


----------



## ASD_588 (2. November 2013)

> finde ich nur externe optische Kabel mit rundem Stecker. I


hat dein monitor so einen eingang?
wenja dan probiere es mal über die soundkarte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2013)

Also das Kabel sieht so aus aber einen Link kann so auf die Schnelle nicht bieten


----------



## FREAKonHELL (2. November 2013)

frag mal bei deinem computer händler deines vertrauens nach 
normalerweisse sind das wegwerfprodukte 
evtl schenkt er es dir ja


----------



## milesdavis (6. November 2013)

Ich möchte mal einhaken:

Deine Grafikkarte kann sehr wohl Ton über HDMI ausgeben! Diese Kabellösung war vor Jahren mal in...
Ich selbst habe im Notebook eine 9600M GT und kann das tun. Schau einfach mal in der *Nvidia Systemsteuerung* nach.
Unter dem Punkt 


> *Anzeige* => *Digitales Audio einrichten*


 kannst du die Ausgabe steuern.


----------



## dekay55 (7. November 2013)

Dann hak ich mich auch mal ein, die 9600GT kann das definitiv NICHT, das konnte noch nichtmal die GTX260-GTX295  

Ne Geforce 9600M GT ist was anderes als ne 9600GT, die 9600GT bassiert auf dem G94 Chip und die 9600M GT auf dem G96 
Und auser der zahl 9600 haben die beiden "Grafikkarten" absolut garnix gemeinsam  


Zu der eigentlichen Frage, was du brauchst nennt sich Molex Buchse / Stecker in der 2Pin ausführung. Zumindest bei meiner ex 260GTX waren es stink normale 2Pin Molex Buchsen.  

Such mal auf Ebay z.b nach : Spdif HDMI Audio Kabel


----------

